# Hammond, Louisiana shelter WGSDs



## GSDinNeed (Dec 9, 2010)

Two purebred white adult GSD dogs in the Hammond, Louisiana shelter, a male and a female. I took a video of the male, but they wouldn't let me take a photo of the female.

Short video clip: White male German Shepherd Dog for Adoption in Louisiana - 



Sarge, white, male, German Shepherd Dog ID 12347

Please pass this on to anyone that might rescue/foster/adopt. Thanks!

These two dogs are up for adopt at the Tangipahoa Parish Animal Control Shelter (TPAC) in Hammond, Louisiana Tangipahoa Parish Animal Control 

If you are not ready to adopt, please consider fostering one or both.

If you contact the shelter and these two are not still available please ask about any other GSD dogs. Please consider the adoption option and save an animal's life while you enrich your own.

* Business hours: 8:00 AM - 4:30PM Monday - Friday & 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM Saturday
* Adoption Hours: 12:00 Noon - 4:30 PM Monday - Friday & 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM Saturday
* Intake Hours: 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM Monday - Friday 

Contact info:

Charles "Chip" Fitz - Director
Tangipahoa Parish Animal Control
15487 Club Deluxe Road Hammond LA 70403
Phone: 985-543-0215
Fax: 985-230-0337
Email: [email protected]
Website: Tangipahoa Parish Animal Control

Telephone calls are answered after 8:00 a.m. Monday through Friday. If both lines are busy, a message can be left on voice mail.

RESCUE GROUPS: Tangipahoa Parish Animal Control Shelter (TPAC) is happy to work with rescue groups. Contact the facility with proof of your 501(3)(C) status. Fax or email copy of your paperwork.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Why wouldn't they allow pictures of the female?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please contact Echo German Shepherd Rescue. They are a white GSD rescue!


----------



## GSDinNeed (Dec 9, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Please contact Echo German Shepherd Rescue. They are a white GSD rescue!


Yes, I did, but I never heard back from them. I also emailed another white GSD rescue and never heard back from them either. 

I think the shelter didn't want me to photography the female because they had her in another area and didn't feel like going to get her out for me and I was not allowed to go in the other building myself. I also see that now they don't have any pets listed on petfinder. While there they told us they were having computer troubles and were short on help.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Any word on these two?


----------



## GSDinNeed (Dec 9, 2010)

The white male GSD was just adopted this past Saturday at a local pet adoption event. It was held in front of the local WalMart and I happened to go there that day and saw the man leaving with the WGSD. I don't know about the female. You will have to call and ask the shelter. They are still having computer troubles with petfinder and their pet photos are still not showing up.


----------

